# EFSA Europameisterschaft Brandung in Irland - oder das Wunder von Wexford



## Thomas9904 (9. Juni 2016)

Viorabveröffentlichung Mag Juli

*EFSA Europameisterschaft Brandung in Irland - oder das Wunder von Wexford​*







Vom 12.05. bis 14.05.2016 fand in Kilmuckridge/Wexford die Europameisterschaft im Brandungsangeln statt. Schon Wochen vor der Veranstaltung stieg bei uns Teilnehmern langsam aber stetig die Vorfreude, hatten wir doch mit Darragh Farrell unseren Mann direkt vor Ort, der uns mit Fangmeldungen und Infos rund um die Strände so richtig heiß gemacht hatte. Ganz am Anfang dieses Berichtes, Dir Darragh ein dickes Danke für Deine Arbeit vor und während der Veranstaltung. Anders als in den Vorjahren, wollten Volker, Tackle und ich den Fahrstrapazen aus dem Weg gehen und entschieden uns für die Anreise mit dem Flugzeug. 


Auch hier vielen Dank an Anette und Henry für den Transport unserer Rutenfutterale. Am 07.05 morgens um 8Uhr trafen wir uns in Fuhlsbüttel zum Abflug, und als ich das Gepäck von Volker und Tackle sah, stellte ich mir insgeheim die bange Frage...hast Du wirklich alles mit? Volker hatte wie üblich im Vorwege alles perfekt organisiert, Tickets, Sitzplätze in der ersten Reihe und auch der Leihwagen in Irland waren gebucht, dann endlich ging es los. Nach etwa zwei Stunden landeten wir in Dublin wo uns Darragh schon sehnsüchtig erwartete, nach einer herzlichen Begrüßung holten wir unseren Leihwagen ab und suchten gleich danach einen Angelladen auf, um Köder für den nächsten Tag zu besorgen. Da wir unser Quartier erst am Sonntag beziehen konnten, mussten wir eine Nacht in einer Pension nahe Kilmuckridge verbringen.












Auch wenn es jeden in den Fingern juckte, war es gut das wir unsere Ruten erst einen Tag später im Camp bekamen, so konnten wir klönen, ausspannen und uns abends einen schönen Tullamore gönnen. Am Sonntag dann fuhren wir zum Veranstaltungsort und bezogen dort unserer tolles Ferienhaus. Am Haus angekommen war das erste was Tackle vor der Haustür fand ein Grauvell Teklon Rutenetikett, welches wir pauschal als gutes Omen ansahen. 











Gleich im Nachbarhaus wohnten Klaus, Anette, Henry und Lothar und nach einer freudigen Begrüßung konnten wir unsere Rutenfutterale in Empfang nehmen. Vorfächer hatten wir nach den Erfahrungen der letzten Veranstaltungen für unser Trainingsfischen im Vorfeld gebunden und auch hier hat sich im Nachhinein bestätigt, dass bis auf kleine Details überall das Gleiche läuft. In den nächsten Tagen stießen Ines mit ihrer Mutter, Hans Jürgen, Katharina sowie Markus zu uns. Hier entwickelte sich ein wirklicher Teamspirit, denn obwohl die letzte genannte Gruppe außerhalb des Camps untergekommen war, fand stets ein angeregter Erfahrungsaustausch der Trainingseindrücke unter allen statt. 






















Wir fischten im Training drei verschiedene Strände und konnten im Schnitt je zwischen 15-20 Fische fangen, hier waren Wittlinge und Klieschen unsere Hauptbeute. Von Tag zu Tag wurden wir in der Vorbereitung unserer Köder sicherer und am letzten Trainingstag hätte ich mir wahrscheinlich eine Frikadelle ans Dreibein wickeln können;-). Darragh hatte Kontakt zu einheimischen Wettkampfanglern und die meinten wir wären mit unseren Trainingsfängen auf dem richtigen Weg...das hat motiviert. Am Mittwochabend dann ging es im Anzug zur Eröffnung der Veranstaltung. Neben Irland waren England, Wales, Holland, Belgien, Italien, Island und eben Deutschland am Start, insgesamt 70 Teilnehmer. Hier wurden alte Bekannte getroffen und neue Bekanntschaften gemacht. Stimmung machten wie gewohnt die stets gutgelaunten Italiener, die mit zwei Teams an den Start gingen. 
















Am nächsten Tag dann ging es um 16 Uhr am Clones Beach in den Wettkampf. Unserer Team Deutschland A startete mit Hans Jürgen Gläser, Volker Claus, Darragh Farrell, Tackle und mir. Nachdem wir uns vor und während der Autofahrt die volle Dröhnung Doro Pesch gegeben hatten schworen wir uns am Parkplatz ein...einmal Holsteiner im Ausland sein. Mit im Gepäck hatte jeder von uns den "PLAN", der Plan war die Strategie zu fischen und zwar nach den Erkenntnissen des Trainings, den Informationen Einheimischer und den Gegebenheiten des Strandes. Jeder von uns verpflichtete sich den Plan mindestens 3 der 5 Stunden konsequent zu fischen und ihn erst dann zu ändern wenn bis dahin nichts gehen sollte. Dann begann der Wettkampf: auflandiger Wind Stärke 4-5 und eine ordentliche Welle, angesagt war erster Wurf kurz 20-50m. Während meine Nachbarn nach einigen Minuten die ersten Wittlinge und Klieschen fingen, tat sich bei mir nichts. Also alles was ging raus und das brachte dann auch die ersten beiden Wittlinge. Nach 1,5 Stunden hatte ich vier und danach ging nichts mehr. Meine Nachbarn fingen ebenfalls nur noch ganz vereinzelt, aber ich hörte etwa eine Stunde vor Schluss, dass am anderen Ende des Sektors wohl bis zu 6 Fische gefangen wurden. 











Hinten ging nichts, vorne fingen die Anderen nicht wirklich also was tun? 1 Meter Brandung, etwas Kraut im Wasser aber was blieb anderes übrig, 45 min vor Angelende kam die 0,18er Mono zum Einsatz und prompt biss wieder ein Wittling, nächster Wurf und nach wenigen Minuten der erste zu sehende Biss...Kraut auf der Schnur, dicke Welle und dann kam er, ein Doggi ü.60cm. Anschließend der letzte Wurf und wieder Biss, jetzt hieß es Ruhe bewahren und die letzten 8min die Rute liegen lassen. Dann der letzte Hohl und erst einmal ging gar nichts. Nach gefühlter Endlosigkeit wickelten sich die ersten Meter der Schlagschnur auf die Rolle und mit einer großen Welle konnte ich einen 65er Doggi und einen 29er Wittling landen...ja!!! Letztendlich fehlten drei Fischpunkte zum Sektorensieg aber eine 2 war ein toller Einstand.
Unser Mannschaftsergebnis: Hans Jürgen 2ter, Volker 4ter, Tackle 6ter, Darragh 6ter, ich 2ter. Damit standen wir nach Tag 1 auf dem 2ten Platz, was wir von den Platzierungen her kaum glauben konnten.











Tag 2 Ballinoulart Beach: Dieser Strand so hieß es im Vorfeld wird richtig Fisch bringen, mich verschlug es in Sektor B und bereits die Auslosung am Ende des Sektors ließ schlimmes erahnen für die niedrigen Startnummern. Die Plätze 10-13 hatten tiefes Wasser bis dicht unter Land, während es links immer flacher wurde. Ich wünschte mir eine hohe Nummer und zog die 3 :-(. An diesem Tag holte ich nicht ein einziges Mal ohne Fisch ein, leider war ein großer Teil untermaßig , so das am Ende des Tages 18 Fische auf der Startkarte standen. Der Italienische Sportfreund auf Platz 12 konnte 23 Fische fangen und so blieb wie am Vortag der 2te Platz.

Dann trafen wir uns am Parkplatz und konnten es nicht glauben was das Team zusammen geangelt hatte...Tackle 1ter, Volker 2ter, Darragh 2ter, ich 2ter und Hans Jürgen Streicher mit Platzziffer 4. Das bedeutete für das Team den Ersten Platz schon mit einigen Platzziffern Vorsprung. In der Einzelwertung lag ich ebenfalls knapp vorn Hans Jürgen war 4ter.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: EFSA Europameisterschaft Brandung in Irland - oder das Wunder von Wexford*

Tag 3 FINALE Ballinesker Beach( hier wurde der Soldat James Ryan gedreht) :                                                 
Wie geht man mit diesen Platzierungen in den alles entscheidenden Tag hinein? 
Klar, Doro Pesch...All WE Are und immer noch diesen verdammten PLAN vor Augen ging es an den Strand. Komischer Weise waren keine Startschilder zu sehen, ich sollte in Sektor A und war etwas unschlüssig wie weit das wohl zu laufen wäre. aber manchmal geschehen Wunder und plötzlich hielt neben mir am Strand ein Mercedes Geländewagen an und ein lachender Markus fragte, willst Du laufen oder fahren. Nach über einem Kilometer war der Treffpunkt erreicht und dieses Mal zogen Markus und ich die Plätze direkt am Auto. 

Uns wurde gesteckt, dass an diesem Strand mit Flundern auf Kurzdistanz zu rechnen sei. An diesem Tag stand zu meiner Rechten Dave Lovelock, ein englischer Haudegen und zwischen uns sollte eines der spannendsten Angelduelle meiner bisherigen Angellaufbahn anbahnen. Entgegen der Tipps ging ich sofort auf volle Weite und konnte gleich eine Trielette mit 2 massigen Fischen fangen, dann folgte Fisch drei und vier, dann Untermaßige. Plötzlich legte Dave los, er fischte auf 15-20m im Schaum der Brandung und fing Flundern in Größen bis zu 32cm(das sind dort Riesen). Fisch um Fisch holte er auf und schließlich lag er 150 Fischpunkte vor mir. Also ging ich die Kurzdistanz mit und fing zwei Flundern und zwei Wolfsbarsche. Dave allerdings konterte immer wieder und irgendwann war klar, dass ich ihn so nicht schlagen konnte, also wieder raus. Jetzt waren die Fische draußen massig und sein Vorsprung schmolz bei jedem Einholen. 

15min vor Angelende war es soweit, ich hatte 4 Fischpunkte Vorsprung und war mir sicher nicht leer einzuholen. Dann Feierabend, Dave holt ein und das konnte doch nicht wahr sein, wieder zwei große Platten. Ich hatte ebenfalls Fisch, zwei Wittlinge einer maßig der andere 17,5cm...untermassig. Das war es dann mit dem Sektorensieg und jetzt war die bange Frage: Wie war das Team und wo bist Du gelandet?
Das Ergebnis des Teams: Volker 1ter, ich 2ter, Tackle 4ter, Darragh 7ter, Hans Jürgen 8ter Sollte das gereicht haben?

Dann im Camp das bange Warten auf die Ergebnisse, was dann kam war so unglaublich das wir es gar nicht fassen konnten. Das Team wurde mit 19 Platzziffern Vorsprung Europameister vor Irland A und Italien B.































Bei den Damen wurde Ines Birnenstiel Europameisterin, Anette Pöhler gewann Silber, Katharina Schleiff wurde 4te
Ich konnte den Titel bei den Herren gewinnen, Volker Claus gewann nach Bronze 2013, Silber 2014 auch 2016 die Silber Medaille. Tackle 9ter, Hans Jürgen 15ter, Darragh 19ter, Marcus 28ter, Klaus 32ter

Besonders haben wir uns für Klaus gefreut, dessen größter Wunsch es war, einmal ein deutsches Team in den Medaillenrängen zu sehen...Erfüllt;-))).

Leider liegen mir nicht alle Ergebnislisten vor, so dass ich nicht über die Platzierungen aller Berichten kann. Bei der anschließenden Siegerehrung gab es neben den ersehnten Medaillen noch vielerlei Angelgerät. Eine Volkstanzgruppe heizte mit Stepptanz ala Michael Flatley ordentlich ein. 

Fazit: Eine rundum gelungene Veranstaltung, die gezeigt hat, dass Teamgeist, Vorbereitung und ein "Plan" auch deutsche Angler auf internationalem Parkett gut aussehen lassen.











Euer
Andreas Burkhardt


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: EFSA Europameisterschaft Brandung in Irland - oder das Wunder von Wexford*

Meine Gratulation an die Gewinner und Platzierten aus Deutschland, meinen Dank an Volker Claus und Andreas Burkhardt dafür, dass sie Artikel und die Fotos geliefert hatte!!!


----------



## derporto (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: EFSA Europameisterschaft Brandung in Irland - oder das Wunder von Wexford*

Toller Artikel! Über das Brandungsangeln außerhalb Deutschlands lese ich immer gerne. Und dann noch so schöne Bilder#6

Die ganze Palette der gefangenen Arten würde mich interessieren. Im Bericht gelesen habe ich von Wittling, Kliesche, Flunder, Wolfsbarsch. Was gabs denn dort noch so zu holen?

Mfg Dennis


----------



## VC1 (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: EFSA Europameisterschaft Brandung in Irland - oder das Wunder von Wexford*

Es wurden außer, die die Du schon aufgezählt hattest: Seequappen, Katzenhai, Glatthai, Meeräschen und Petermännchen gefangen.

 Gruß
 Volker


----------



## buttweisser (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: EFSA Europameisterschaft Brandung in Irland - oder das Wunder von Wexford*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch allen Teilnehmern. Das ist ja ein sehr schöner und informativer Bericht.

Nur eins verstehe ich gar nicht. Was ist denn ein Doggi? Hab ich noch nie gehört. Klingt fast wie eine Hunderasse - sicher ein Seehund. 

Also bitte klärt mich auf.


----------



## degl (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: EFSA Europameisterschaft Brandung in Irland - oder das Wunder von Wexford*

|good: Toller Bericht und super Bilder....................

Und ein großen Glückwunsch an die SIEGER:vik::vik:

gruß degl


----------



## a.bu (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: EFSA Europameisterschaft Brandung in Irland - oder das Wunder von Wexford*

Dogfish oder eben Doggi ist im internationalen Sprachgebrauch der Katzenhai.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## buttweisser (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: EFSA Europameisterschaft Brandung in Irland - oder das Wunder von Wexford*



a.bu schrieb:


> Dogfish oder eben Doggi ist im internationalen Sprachgebrauch der Katzenhai.
> 
> Gruß Andreas



Danke, jetzt bin ich wieder ein bissl schlauer.

Gruß zurück Uwe.


----------



## Nick*Rivers (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: EFSA Europameisterschaft Brandung in Irland - oder das Wunder von Wexford*

SUPER!!!
Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu dem tollen Ergebnis!!
Glaub, ich muss auch mal nach Irland:l


----------



## rosebad (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: EFSA Europameisterschaft Brandung in Irland - oder das Wunder von Wexford*

Da kann man nur gratulieren.

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu dieser tollen Leistung.

Die Erwartungen im nächsten Jahr steigen damit, ist kla, oder? ;-)))

Petri.


----------



## hendry (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: EFSA Europameisterschaft Brandung in Irland - oder das Wunder von Wexford*

Toller Beitrag und Glückwunsch, da bekommt man gleich Lust an die Küste zufahren #6


----------

